# Craigslist rehome near Nashville, TN



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I saw this ad on Craigslist was looking for something else.

Golden Retriever


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

Poor little guy


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I know 

I just hope he gets a great forever home like he deserves!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

No rehoming fee? Then what is the owner asking the 100 dollars for, supplies? Very odd.
There are a lot of people out there that should never have any pets, much less children. Throw away society. 
There is a golden retriever rescue group in Nashville, but I seriously doubt they will approach somebody on Craigs List.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

MikaTallulah said:


> I saw this ad on Craigslist was looking for something else.
> 
> Golden Retriever


Please look up the Golden rescue for the area and let them know about the listing, and also send their contact information to the poster.

You can find a list of all the rescues by state on the GRCA website.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I messaged my future roomie as she lives in Nashville. Maybe she knows someone who would take him.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> Please look up the Golden rescue for the area and let them know about the listing, and also send their contact information to the poster.
> 
> You can find a list of all the rescues by state on the GRCA website.
> 
> National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


I can't get Craigslist to let me respond to give the info.! I hate technology sometimes!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

My dad is suck living down near Nashville but he knows if he looks at the dog himself he will be a goner!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

MikaTallulah said:


> I can't get Craigslist to let me respond to give the info.! I hate technology sometimes!


It now says removed by authors request! I just hope he got a great new home!:crossfing


----------

